# Lump at front of throat?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I am pretty sure it is the gullet but I don't know why part of it is sticking out the front of the baby. I thought it might be something to do with the way the pigeon was holding itself as it had PMV, but as time has gone by I realise its a mis-growth or something.
This is a little baby I rescued from the main road, it was very ill and weak and would have died in the frosts that followed a couple of days later. I treated her for coccidiosis and also gave her a treatment of Enroflox. She was so weak when she got here all her bones were sticking out and her feathers were just coming off all over my hands, I had to be careful in the way I handled her. I am pleased to say she recovered although she still has PMV symptoms, but she has her fight back and she is putting on fat, and is generally a great companion.

Has anyone seen a gullet pipe sticking out at the front of the neck like this? Things round the main road have got very bad for the pigeons since the council put up the 'Do Not Feed' signs, and it is possible the parents of this baby could not find enough food to feed her as she grew. The food would also have been of low standard and maybe this has affected the way she developed and the gullet pipe mis-grew as a result of this?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You did a great job with the baby. How old is the baby now?
Regarding the lump, can you post a pic of the bird?

Reti


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I think she was just out of the nest when I found her, she had been out of it long enough to get ill so probably a week or so out of the nest. She has now been with me about 4 weeks.

As for a photo, even if I did get one I don't think it would help a lot. I am only able to feel a piece of her gullet pipe is poking out when I am stoking her neck and I can feel that it is not smooth but sort of pokes forward half way down the front of her neck.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Maybe trying to photograph it while holding some of the feathers back in that are might work (?)

I suppose if she is eating well and gaining weight and generally shows signs of well-being, it is nothing of immediate concern. I would say if it seems to be enlarging any, or if stuff such as regurgitation or weight loss begins, those would be red flags.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I was thinking that as well, despite the way it sticks out it does not seem to be hurting her. I will keep an eye on it and make sure I do not see any problems. The only thing that she does that is unusual is sleep a lot, but I think that is because she is recovering from PMV.

I will try to take a photo later and post it.


----------

